# einfaches Handy Programm



## Spranta (20. August 2006)

Hallo

ich möchte gerne ein einfaches Handy Programm schreiben das auf so vielen Handys leuft wie es geht. Das Programm sollte wiefolgt aussehen
1. Programm starten
2. Einmal z.b. auf die Taste 5 Drücken
3. Eine Ausgabe erscheint auf dem Bildschirm.
4. Wieder Taste 5 Drücken eine neue Ausgabe erscheint auf dem Bildschirm.

Das wars eigentlich schon da ich leider keine Ahung habe wie ich sowas umsetzte und auch nichts passendes im Inernet gefunden habe wollte ich hier mal nachfragen ob mir einer helfen kann.

Gruß
Spranta


----------



## snowtom (20. August 2006)

J2me

da gibts Beispiele

http://developers.sun.com/techtopics/mobility/reference/codesamples/index.html


----------



## NomadSoul (20. August 2006)

Da hätte ich noch: 
http://www.onjava.com/pub/a/onjava/excerpt/wirelessjava_ch5/index3.html?page=2
http://www.microjava.com/articles/techtalk/display?PageNo=2
http://www.j2meforums.com/wiki/index.php/Tutorials

Oder google einfach mal nach J2ME und Tutorial.
Da findeste bestimmt gaaaaanz viel. 
MfG


----------

